# archery-hunting baby names??



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

well the wife and i are having our 4th child.{the doctors said almost a year ago that is was impossible for her to have another child well i guess i proved them wrong:shade:} so does anyone have any ideas for a hunting,fishing,archery name?? we like Addison Sage or Riley Cooper but nothing is final.i keep telling the wife Hoyt Solocam.


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

Guage


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

no joke. my buddies girlfriend has a little brother who was soooo mad that his parents wouldn't let him change his name to "beau hunter"


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

hunter shorts


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

chuckatuk said:


> well the wife and i are having our 4th child.{the doctors said almost a year ago that is was impossible for her to have another child well i guess i proved them wrong:shade:} so does anyone have any ideas for a hunting,fishing,archery name?? we like Addison Sage or Riley Cooper but nothing is final.i keep telling the wife Hoyt Solocam.


Congrats on coming from a long line of swimmers!  It must be something in the water down there in Clayton!


----------



## arrow-n-bucks (Mar 22, 2007)

This is funny! I started a thread exactly like this one year ago! Our daughter is having her first birthday on the 22nd. Her name is....Adison Marie. Chuckatuk, I think you and I think alike. Oh, by the way, if we have a boy next time, EASTON.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

the wife wanted another one so bad that i can do almost anything i want now.so with the help of the other kids{14,11,8}she has plenty of helpers and is just happy...after this one she said the factory is going to be closed for good.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

We named my first daughter Mackenzie. I know it is spelled a little different then the targets but she was born April 6th... (go back 9 months from April and you will see what archery season was going on :wink: 3D)


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Fletcher!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

My grandson's name is Beau Browning. 
Carroll


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

oneida4life said:


> hunter shorts


that':darkbeer:s what got me in this....hunt her shorts


----------



## irkr (Feb 7, 2007)

As an archery theme, you may consider Howard Frederick Chuckatuk:teeth:
irkr


----------



## JZingo (Aug 23, 2008)

Mathewukey:lol for u hoyt guys.

How about Shooter, that guy on Happy Gilmore was pretty good!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

chuckatuk said:


> that':darkbeer:s what got me in this....hunt her shorts


----------



## Indy-Travis (Dec 19, 2007)

My wife and I have not been blessed with any children yet, but if we ever have a boy, his name will be Bowen Hunter.


----------



## JZingo (Aug 23, 2008)

No affiliation, but Buck Nasty ______. Not so bad?


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

I coach and teach high school kids and one of my tennis player's little brother is named "buckshot" no joke!


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

How about Shaft. He's a bad mother..........., Shut yo' mouth.....


----------



## Waterengineer (Jan 7, 2006)

Hoyt. You can tell your archery friend s it is for the bow company and your music friends it is for Hoyt Axton.

William. Obviously for William Tell - I am surprised this one hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## Tree Top Flier (Jan 15, 2007)

Here in Oregon salmon fishing is big, I had a buddy name his kid Jack.

But the best bow hunting name is no question, Fred Bear _____.

:darkbeer:


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*mine*

mine's due in may and im pushin for Beau Hunter (awesome i saw that one mentioned) or Easton Hunter


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Easton
Hoyt
Fisher
Boyer
Bowen
Archer
Hunter
Carter
Buck
Pearson
Trouten
Grayling (Gray)
Tom(gobble)
Jake(gobble gobble)
Gauge
Timber
Birch

Off the top of my head

True story...I know a guy who's son was born on Nov 14th.
1 day before the hallowed firearm season here in Michigan (If your from Michigan you know what I mean)

He named him....Justin Thyme :set1_rolf2:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

buck would be a good one

but how adout marin


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Shooter McGavin.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

drop tine:moose2:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

bluegill:shade:

just kidding


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

*how 'bout...*

Doinker.

seriously, this whole thread seems like either a joke, or a really bad idea. I think naming your kid some of these oddball names, based on your hobby, is a sure way to get him, as a teenager, to despise you and become one of those messed up goth kids who also runs off and joins Peta. Give the kids a fighting chance with a real name.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

now thats a good one doinker:darkbeer:


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

Spar


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*Names*

When I was growing up there was this family that the dad loved the outdoors more than anything. He named his kids fisher, hunter, trapper, and then his wife got a say and their last son name was body. It was crazy, there were all just a year or 2 apart.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Cooper John :teeth:


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

A buddy of mine has twins whose names are Cameron (Cam) and Hunter. "Camo Hunter" after the Easton arrow shafts.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

My buddy called his daughter "Citori" but they mostly call her Tori.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Went with *Gage *and he turned out liking to hunt and fish. Taking him on his first prairie dog hunt this summer and he has already killed a nice 115" whitetail.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

We named my son Hunter! :shade:
I also like Easton, have a buddy name his son Gunner.
Gosh, there's a lot of good ones!

Lien2


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Bow Uhlir coming the end of July if its a boy!! I just let the cat out of the bag!!:mg:


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

Lien2 said:


> We named my son Hunter! :shade:
> I also like Easton, have a buddy name his son Gunner.
> Gosh, there's a lot of good ones!
> 
> Lien2


I named my son Hunter too... Great Name...
Next son will be Boa


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

you gotta go with Buck Hunter ______.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Just don't name him Beau Tech...he'd probably break a limb.

Sorry, sorry, sorry...I couldn't resist.

Our neighbor lady has a grandson named Hunter Douglas. His daddy is a taxidermist and wanted a name for his son that's hunting related. We tease her that he's named after a ceiling fan.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

hardwoodhitman said:


> no joke. my buddies girlfriend has a little brother who was soooo mad that his parents wouldn't let him change his name to "beau hunter"


I have a friend that actually named his son that, I think it's pretty cool really.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a friend that named his new son Parker Hoyt....I also know a guy with the last name of Otie...he named his son Cuy.... Cuy Otie:mg:


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

+1 for Mackenzie. Our middle daughter's name. We joked about naming our 3rd daughter Delta or Rhinehart. Wife didn't see the humor.... We went with Jessika.


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*son*

i been pushin for beau hunter but told the wife if she didn't go along with it i would push for Lonnie..... Lon for short so it would be Lon Moore ......lol her and her mama like to had a heart attack


----------



## Terry G (Sep 9, 2008)

*Names*

How about 

Martin Cooper (can be called Marty, Coop, Cooper all great nick names)

Axial 


have to vote for Mackenize for a girls name, after all, she is the result of a well placed arrow so to speak.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

*Beauregard*

Beauregard Hunter + "last name"
Then you could call him Beau Hunter :shade:


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

My daughters name is hunter mackenzie shes gonna be a hit when she starts lighting it up on the asa circuit.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Bow Uhlir coming the end of July if its a boy!! I just let the cat out of the bag!!:mg:


CONGRATS BUDDY!!!
I don't mean to hijack.......just wanted to congratulate you David!

Lien2


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Jon. My wife is really hoping for a girl. I will be happy either way!!




Lien2 said:


> CONGRATS BUDDY!!!
> I don't mean to hijack.......just wanted to congratulate you David!
> 
> Lien2


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep telling the girlfriend that any boys will be named Hunter Phish (to keep the middle initial P and because I love to hunt and fish) when she brings up babies. That has kept her kid and marriage talk quiet for awhile.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

> how about shaft. He's a bad mother..........., shut yo' mouth....


 :roflmao:


----------



## garb72 (Nov 20, 2008)

Parker... bow and isnt Big Johnson a stabilizer? lol


----------



## hknight (Sep 18, 2007)

*my daughter*

My daughters name is Hunter and she is awesome.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Before the wife and I knew we were having twins 18 months ago I picked "Beau Hunter" for a boys name, but she didn't like it.

After we found out we were having twins, one of each, the baby name hunt started.

We ended up with Sage ( yes like sagebrush) Mckenzie (target company) for my daughter and Schafer (schafer silvertip recurves) Easton (arrows) for my son.


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

Duke_II said:


> Doinker.
> 
> seriously, this whole thread seems like either a joke, or a really bad idea. I think naming your kid some of these oddball names, based on your hobby, is a sure way to get him, as a teenager, to despise you and become one of those messed up goth kids who also runs off and joins Peta. Give the kids a fighting chance with a real name.


I agree.. I have a friend that named their boys *Vyper Lee *and *Wylde Sixx*
The mother is a whack job and a Motley Crue groupie.... bad idea. The 
father woke up and divorced her recently, but too late to change the names now...


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

When the wife and I were deciding on our son's name back in 1999, we settled on Hunter. Well, it got pretty popular then so we are glad we went with Gunner. Can't imagine another name for him. It's "The One."


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

My dad had a friend named Ted Hunt.. His son was named Buckshot....


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Just don't name him Beau Tech...he'd probably break a limb.
> 
> Now thats funny
> Carroll


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I wanted to name my son Mathew bow, but my wife said no. So we named him Hunter.


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

I coach a kid named Blade.


----------



## Bow Pilot (Nov 25, 2007)

*thats funny*

Litespeed1, I am a Bowtech fan and own two of them, but that was pretty funny. You have to be able to laugh sometimes.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

Scott Easton


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

My kids 
Hoyt Trykon, and his sister Hoyt Selena.


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

We (I) named our son Hunter, and considered Archer.
Right after my son was born we read the local paper and someone named his son Buck Bowhunter Jones!
That's hardcore!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

oktx said:


> I coach a kid named Blade.


LOL That's my dog's name


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Beaux=(bo) Hunter

Colt Remington

or reverse

Remington Colt


----------



## brifish (Feb 24, 2006)

*Names*



hardwoodhitman said:


> no joke. my buddies girlfriend has a little brother who was soooo mad that his parents wouldn't let him change his name to "beau hunter"



I wanted to name our next child (whom will be here this summer) that, but with a last name like Fisher. Yeah, _Beau Hunter Fisher_, that went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

here you go


Hoyt Parker

Mathew Parker

Hoyt Mathew

Mathew Hoyt

Bo Hunter

Buck Hunter

Hunter


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

my little boy is now 8 months old, we looked for something to do with archery forever we came up with Kyler which is dutch for 'the archer' love his name his middle name is Slade, the name of a place here in ky next to the red river gorge where he was almost born on the ambulance on the way to the hospital, so his full name is Kyler Slade Patton!! Kyler Slade just roles off you tongue!


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Just don't name him Beau Tech...he'd probably break a limb.
> 
> Sorry, sorry, sorry...I couldn't resist.
> 
> Our neighbor lady has a grandson named Hunter Douglas. His daddy is a taxidermist and wanted a name for his son that's hunting related. We tease her that he's named after a ceiling fan.


Although I like bowtech that is a good one lol


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

My cousin from out n Nebraska named his boys after guns.
Winchester,Remington and Colt.

I named my boy Pike.

I threw it out there and I cant believe she went with it


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*my buddy, Travis "T-Bone" Turner*

He just named his son Archer. Seemed firring to me.
My two daughters are Tayler Liegh, and Savannah Ryan. No nothing to do with archery, but pretty names. We are opening up discussions about having another. The funny thing is, its me that is getting the baby blues, I want a boy real bad. We will see.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Chuck Adams ______


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*names*

Fred Bear...hard name to live up to but wouldn't we all like to try.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

brifish said:


> I wanted to name our next child (whom will be here this summer) that, but with a last name like Fisher. Yeah, _Beau Hunter Fisher_, that went over like a lead balloon.


what if you went with beau hunter trapper fisher?


----------



## brifish (Feb 24, 2006)

*i like it*



hardwoodhitman said:


> what if you went with beau hunter trapper fisher?


I'll bring it up over christmas and see how that goes over.:darkbeer:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I strongly considered Easton for my boy, really like the name...thus my AT handle!! There are a bunch of good archery names out there though, including some bow company names.....Hoyt, Pearson, Easton, etc...cool thread by the way!! '94


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

Slick Trick??...seriously, it might be a hit with the ladies


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Just don't name him Beau Tech...he'd probably break a limb.
> 
> Sorry, sorry, sorry...I couldn't resist.
> 
> Our neighbor lady has a grandson named Hunter Douglas. His daddy is a taxidermist and wanted a name for his son that's hunting related. We tease her that he's named after a ceiling fan.


or dont name him mathew,he would be slow with a lot of hand shock..


----------



## bwoodtx (Dec 30, 2006)

We named our son Easton.:darkbeer:


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

FoggDogg said:


> When the wife and I were deciding on our son's name back in 1999, we settled on Hunter. Well, it got pretty popular then so we are glad we went with Gunner. Can't imagine another name for him. It's "The One."


ditto
same as me


oktx said:


> I coach a kid named Blade.


i tried for this (mostly jokingly but the wife wouldnt commit , also wanted trinity for a girl but she said that was a stripper name )


----------



## debowhunter (Jan 18, 2006)

After 13 years of tryng my wife is do to have our first child October 3rd. We know its a boy and we have named him Scout. If we are blessed to have another one we are going to name him Gunner.


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

some cool names in here and got me thinking for my second child whenever that happens..lol... but I do like the name hunter... wife just looked at me like I had a third eye... o well...lol.... did name my daughter "morgan".... yup gotta lil capt.....lol


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

1Badboy said:


> ditto
> same as me
> 
> i tried for this (mostly jokingly but the wife wouldnt commit , also wanted trinity for a girl but she said that was a stripper name )


2.5 year old thread. ?

Lien2


----------



## bb&d (Sep 15, 2010)

Archie


----------



## Chlypeprfan (Aug 23, 2010)

I always wanted my name to be stalker. Then I grew up and figured it wouldn't go well for me later in life.


----------



## KYBoneHead (Sep 12, 2011)

Lets get this one going again. Found out on thanksgiving break I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time! Cannot wait!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Corn pile Sniper ?


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Arrow for a girl and Easton for boy


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Robin Hood, could work for boy or girl.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

our first child is named mckenzie and our son is drake i am a huge duck hunter


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sylvan. It means 'big woods'.


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

Briar, Thorn, Scrape, Rub, Brook,


----------



## KYBoneHead (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm kinda liking Forrest. Nephew is named Hunter... Not sure what the wife will think about archer, don't want him called Archie.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Your kid will end up hating his/her name if you aren't careful. I prefer a little more subtle name than something like Beau hunter. What about Trail or Trell....


----------



## kdhag99 (Dec 26, 2012)

Rage


----------



## limbbolt (Feb 2, 2004)

I really think Limbbolt is good


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

My 10 month old grandsons name is Easton Hunter.


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

Fletcher


----------



## adamwytt (Mar 10, 2008)

Catfish


----------

